# deer hunter 5



## cflood (Feb 18, 2012)

i have had problems with some of my games in the past but i must have screwed up this time. i was having problems with my deer hunter 5 tracking trophies and decided to uninstall then reinstall. When i tried to reinstall it said it had already been installed. When i clicked play it said the file didn't exist. In my program files it has no file. what do i do?:sad:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP PLEASE!!!*

you start your own thread for your own problems


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Did you check "control panel -> programs and features" and uninstall deer hunter 5 from there? Check to see if it is still listed in the installed programs, if so uninstall it again. You probably already did this, but we just want to be sure. 

Also, I see that your sig says you are using Vista, try: 
Opening 'My Computer', Right-Click on the CD/DVD drive with the installation disk inserted and select 'Explore'. 
Then locate the file named 'Setup', 'Install' or similar, Right-Click the icon and select 'Run as Administrator'. 
Even if you are using an Administrator account, the operating system will install the game using a Limited User account to protect itself so 'Run as Admininstrator' to ensure that the game can install properly. 

I would recommend downloading Revo Uninstaller and seeing if the game is listed as an installed program. If so, you could try uninstalling the game using Revo and try installing again as Administrator.


----------



## cflood (Feb 18, 2012)

the game does work now but at the main screens it is black. I can play the game by knowing where the buttons are from memory. What can I do to fix this?


----------

